# Douglas B-23 Dragon



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2015)

Always liked the look of the B-23. They use to have one (converted to a transport) sitting out side of the Air Force Museum. Not sure if it's still there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes the AF museum still has their Dragon. Kermit Weeks has one and I know of at least one other at a satellite USAF museum that has one with the tail gun in it.

I read in Air Classics that Dolittle wanted to use the 23 in place of the 25 in the Hornet raid, but the wing span was too wide.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2015)

The first time I saw one I thought it was a twin engined B-17


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS B-23 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: USAAC Airmen Posed w/ B-23 DRAGON Patrol Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Front view















Org. Photo: USAAC Pilot (squadron emblem on jacket) w/ B-23 Dragon Bomber (#1)! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Cockpit














Org. Photo: USAAC Pilot (squadron emblem on jacket) w/ B-23 Dragon Bomber (#2)! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

